# Generieren von Zufallszahlen



## church21 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe eine Tabelle T_xyz und möchte dort in eine Spalte mit einer zufällig generierten Zahl befüllen. Diese Zahl sollte sich jedoch in einem von mir bestimmten Intervall befinden.
Ich will also eine untere Grenze (z.B. 3) und eine obere Grenze (z.B. 4,5) definieren, die zufällig generierte Zahl soll sich dann in diesem Bereich befinden (z.B. 3,9).

Ich habe also insgesamt 3 Spalten, in die erste und zweite trage ich manuell einen Startwert bzw. Maximalwert ein, die 3. Spalte soll sich dann automatisch mit einer Zahl, die zwischen den beiden Werten liegt befüllen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das realisieren kann!
Wäre echt spitze, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Verwende MS SQL Server 2000 Personal Edition.

Vielen Dank im Voraus + LG


----------



## Pfarrer (23. Januar 2009)

Kannst du auch mit einem Programm eine Verbindung aufbauen?
Dann würde sich nämlich ein kleines PHP-Programm bzw. Java anbieten...


----------



## church21 (23. Januar 2009)

es sollte alles innerhalb der DB passieren.
außer es geht wirklich nicht anders, dann muss ich es halt wirklich über extern machen.


----------



## planb2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich kenn mich dem geannten DBMS zwar nicht aus, aber du mußt auf jeden Fall nach der Funktion RANDOM() suchen.

ICh habs mal mit Goolge probiert: ms sql reference  random

und das hier gefunden evtl. hilft dir das:


```
--If you're looking for something "quick and dirty", you could run this 30 times, --recording the results for use elsewhere:
DECLARE @r INTEGER
SET @r = -1
WHILE @r NOT BETWEEN 0 AND 2821
BEGIN
  SET @r = CAST(RAND() * 10000 AS INTEGER)
END
PRINT @r
```

grüße


----------

